# ADI - Audi Driver International, 9th October 2010; UPDATE



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Audi Driver International is held again at Castle Combe Circuit this year and it has grown to become the biggest event for Audi owners and enthusiasts exclusively that is held in the UK. Last year we enjoyed glorious weather all day and a there was a huge turnout from various clubs, track-day entrants, traders, special visitors and spectators.

This year we want to improve on the 30-odd TTs we had at the club stand last year.

As always, there will be the normal Concours d'Élegance for the hardened enthusiasts, while "normal" visitors can enjoy the display cars and classic Audis.

In the evening there will be a champagne reception at Swindon Audi followed by a Gala Dinner at the Lydiard Field Hilton Hotel, Swindon, where the prize giving of the annual Audi Driver Awards will take place. 
You can book the Hilton directly or visit Audi Driver
http://www.audidriverinternational.co.uk/

As prices are quite expensive, a good number of us are staying at the nearby Premier Inn, Swindon West, who offer 2 nights for a total of £58 for 2 people
http://www.premierinn.com/en/homeQuickS ... ute.action

For the evening, there is already a good number of TTOC members filling the table 8)
You can either book your own meal here
http://www.audidriverinternational.co.uk/

or get in touch with Mark aka conlechi who will also send out the club stand passes, so please send him a PM if you want to be on the stand or need help with the Gala Dinner arrangements

So who is up for this exceptional event?

*Day Club Stand*
Dani; A3DFU
John; John-H
Andrew&Val; wallsendmag
Andy&Beth; YELLOW_TT
Paul; Redscouse
Nick&Julie, Nem
Mark; conlechi
Brian; brittan
Kate; TT Kate
Charles; gadgetboy38
Matt; Matt P
George; kite
Kevin; Diveratt *
Syd&Linda; bigsyd
Mark; markypoo
Robb ; T3RBO *
Phil, CHADTT 
Dave&Steve; dbairduk
Keith x 2; j8keith
Matt; Hark
Stu; TT_RS
TTOYT
hank
Steve; stevecollier
thedino
Archer77
Sally Woolacot
Tony; tony_riby_uk
Phil; TT4PJ

*Gala Dinner at the Hilton*
Dani; A3DFU
John; John-H
Andrew&Val; wallsendmag
Andy&Beth; YELLOW_TT
Paul; Redscouse
Nick&Julie, Nem
Mark; conlechi
thedino&friend


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I will be at CC but not at the evening dinner.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

So will I, but not at the evening do as we only live 20 miles from the Combe - but in the opposite direction!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im a defo, hotel room booked 

Paul


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

I'll be there, cruise down already being organised...


----------



## Matt P (Jun 22, 2010)

i'll be there for the day event.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We'll be there


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Hope the menu is different from last year and the year before.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Im a defo, hotel room booked
> 
> Paul


 Where are you staying Paul?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Just checked ADI's website for accommodation, £105 inc breakfast  , then i went direct to the Swindon Hiltons website, £116 inc breakfast,   , so glad i booked weeks ago with the hotel direct, £56 inc breakfast.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So you haven't got the bargain Hotel then


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> So you haven't got the bargain Hotel then


 :lol: :lol:

I will amend the first page in due course listing who's on the club stand during the day and who's staying for dinner as well


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> So you haven't got the bargain Hotel then


 What's the bargain hotel?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

is it at all possible that some TTOC rep who has anything remotely to do with ADI would be kind enough to post info on the hotel that everybody is using :roll: ... saves me deciphering this post and trying to figure out the cryptic clues :? unless its on a need to know basis... just seems to me that if you are in the loop [smiley=gossip.gif] you are privy to certain info, if you are not... struggle along yourself

i wonder if the meal table numbers has already been pre booked ????


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Syd we are staying at the Premier Inn Swindon West next door to the Hilton. £58 for two nights  Haven't booked the table yet Mark normally looks after that .
Premier Inn


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Syd, I don't think there is any underhand dealings going ref the hotel but here is the link to the event info:

http://www.audidriverinternational.co.uk/

Perhaps Dani could add it to the first post so its easy to find.

The "book online" link leads to the hotel chosen for the evening meal which is bookable separately from booking to stay there. 
You can stay at this hotel or stay somewhere else.
I'm sure there will be further details published ref the meal as the usual thing is to fill and book an entire table.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

brittan said:


> Syd, I don't think there is any underhand dealings going ref the hotel but here is the link to the event info:
> 
> http://www.audidriverinternational.co.uk/
> 
> ...


I've already posted the link for the hotel , nothing underhand just sick of getting ripped off by the big chains


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

bigsyd said:


> is it at all possible that some TTOC rep who has anything remotely to do with ADI would be kind enough to post info on the hotel that everybody is using :roll: ... saves me deciphering this post and trying to figure out the cryptic clues :? unless its on a need to know basis... just seems to me that if you are in the loop [smiley=gossip.gif] you are privy to certain info, if you are not... struggle along yourself
> 
> i wonder if the meal table numbers has already been pre booked ????


Is it the rain??? 

As Brian and Andrew have already mentioned, there is no secret dealing going on anywhere and I will add the relevant links to the first post.

As for meals, you need to book them yourself with Audi Driver and mention TTOC when booking. Alternatively, contact Mark conlechi and he'll sort it for you


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> So you haven't got the bargain Hotel then


 No i haven't got the bargain basement hotel as i wanted a hotel with a swimming pool, jacuzzi, sauna, gym, buffet breakfast plus i won't have to walk too far to the room when i'm pissed :lol: , and it's more upmarket than a travel inn.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > Syd, I don't think there is any underhand dealings going ref the hotel but here is the link to the event info:
> ...


 I booked early with the Swindon Hilton direct and got our room for £56 inc breakfast, just been on the Travel Inn website and their price for the room is £53, i do not know where you get being ripped off but i think £56 is a huge bargain, you must think that extra £3 is a rip off. :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

audimad said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > brittan said:
> ...


I think the Hilton may be price per night where as the Premier Inn is £58 for two nights


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

is everybody eating at the Premier Inn


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> is everybody eating at the Premier Inn


We have a table booked for eight people at seven on the Friday might be worth giving them a ring to see if you can add to it.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)




----------



## kite (Sep 3, 2006)

Who do I contact for a ticket to get on the club stand like last year


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kite said:


> Who do I contact for a ticket to get on the club stand like last year


You already have  
I've added you to the people on the club stand (see 1st page) 8)


----------



## kite (Sep 3, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> kite said:
> 
> 
> > Who do I contact for a ticket to get on the club stand like last year
> ...


Thank you very much....


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Going to this but not sure in what car, could you please remove my name from the evening event.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the travel inn Dani, probably would have booked there but i'm working on the Friday and i fancy a swim.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

audimad said:


> Going to this but not sure in what car, could you please remove my name from the evening event.


You're removed Jeff. 
This must be the first Gala Dinner you're going to miss? :roll:


----------



## kite (Sep 3, 2006)

Bring the 80 Jeff !!!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Dani,

Can you put me down for the day only please?

Steve


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Yep I think I'll be turning up for the day too. Its a nice day trip up from South Devon

Kevin


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Can you Put us down for the day also please

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

bigsyd said:


> Can you Put us down for the day also please


Will you have one or two TTs Syd?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

All added 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Up for this too... day only


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

just the red one, bit far for linda to drive on her own


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

This is nice and local I'll be there


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent all: you're added to the list


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So far we have 18 Cars on the day. So there is room for more


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I won't be bringing my car as sharing with Kevin (Diveratt) :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

T3RBO said:


> I won't be bringing my car as sharing with Kevin (Diveratt) :wink:


I will re-count then: 17 cars so far.

So come on guys and gals: we want more TTs, we want more TTs we want more TTs on the stand


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi Dani, on hols in France at mo, will know for definite when I'm back at work on the 6th September.

So can you pencil me in for the day only, until I can confirm please. Thx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

CHADTT said:


> Hi Dani, on hols in France at mo, will know for definite when I'm back at work on the 6th September.
> 
> So can you pencil me in for the day only, until I can confirm please. Thx


Done in pencil, Phil :wink:


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

Pencil me in for the day event too Dani... 
I have to go visit my best mate in Bristol soon and might be a good tie in!

I have to handle some delicate politics though! Do I take my parnter? Or is my passenger seat reserved for my mate? :?


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

ok you can use ink now! fully confirmed for the day event! 
Me(Dave) and my friend steve will be coming to the day event. He lives in Bristol, we have to take his girl friend out to make up for only having 2 seats in the evening :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

dbairduk said:


> ok you can use ink now! fully confirmed for the day event!
> :lol:


Thats greaTT Dave [smiley=dude.gif] 
You and your friend Steve are now added to our club stand
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Please remove my name from the club stand, i can't remember saying i'd be on it, may not even be there in the TTS.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

audimad said:


> Please remove my name from the club stand, i can't remember saying i'd be on it, may not even be there in the TTS.


As far as I can see your name is not on the list?


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Dani --- please can you pencil in one car and two people for the day event only  .


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

j8keith said:


> Dani --- please can you pencil in one car and two people for the day event only  .


All done Keith 

That's 20 cars for the club stand [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
And we can accommodate 10 or 15 more 8)


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Please remove my name from the club stand, i can't remember saying i'd be on it, may not even be there in the TTS.
> ...


 It was yesterday but it is not now, thanks.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Right, can we fill *two* tables of 10 members then


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> CHADTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dani, on hols in France at mo, will know for definite when I'm back at work on the 6th September.
> ...


Confirmed for the day only thx


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

I am going to look into attending this with my car on the stand but wont be coming the meal tho, will prob get a bite to eat some where else as its the other halfs birthday weekend

I will let you know and confirm :mrgreen:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

CHADTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > CHADTT said:
> ...


You're now a definite, Phil 



shell said:


> I am going to look into attending this with my car on the stand but wont be coming the meal tho, will prob get a bite to eat some where else as its the other halfs birthday weekend
> 
> I will let you know and confirm :mrgreen:


Sounds good Shell 8)


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

me and Lee are at a wedding  he's only just informed me :lol:

Was really looking forward to this, a nice show to end the year, defo there next year


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

shell said:


> defo there next year


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Enjoy the wedding


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Thought I was down for this, but I don't see my name.

Could you add me please, probably be my last one.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hark said:


> Thought I was down for this, but I don't see my name.
> 
> Could you add me please, probably be my last one.


Going to the dark side..... shocking! :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hark said:


> Thought I was down for this, but I don't see my name.
> 
> Could you add me please, probably be my last one.


Sorry I've missed you out Matt 

Added now and I hope you'll come to many more meets!!!

So are you up for the infamous Gala Dinner? :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

shell said:


> me and Lee are at a wedding  he's only just proposed to me :lol:
> 
> Was really looking forward to this, a nice show to end the year, defo there next year


Congratulations :wink:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> > me and Lee are at a wedding  he's only just proposed to me :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Haha i wish, if he saw this he would run a mile


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Anyone had problems trying to buy the tickets on-line?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

It's just pay at the gate isn't it ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> It's just pay at the gate isn't it ?


It is, unless you want to do a track session or are part of the Gala Award Dinner


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

CHADTT said:


> Anyone had problems trying to buy the tickets on-line?





wallsendmag said:


> It's just pay at the gate isn't it ?


It is, unless you want to do a track session or are part of the Gala Award Dinner, in which case you need to book your meal or ask Mark conlechi to do it


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

tbh if I hadn't booked the hotel already i don't think I would be going now.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> tbh if I hadn't booked the hotel already i don't think I would be going now.


 You could always offer your room for sale.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I was down for this, but I don't see my name.
> ...


No I'll just be getting down for the day thanks Dani.


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

shouldnt be too late to cancel a room?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm sure Andrew won't cancel :wink:


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Day Club Stand Please, Cant make evening ,at work next day!!!!!!! aaaaarrrrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh :x :x :x :x 
Stu


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT_RS said:


> Day Club Stand Please, Cant make evening ,at work next day!!!!!!! aaaaarrrrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh :x :x :x :x
> Stu


Good that you can make the day Stu 

Please contact Mark aka conlechi for the TTOC stand pass. If you send him a PM he'll send them out in due course 

Thanks Mark for sorting the passes with Sally :-*


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

.
*Hi Folks*

*The Stand passes have now arrived with me * 

*send me a pm with your name and address and i will get a pass out to you *

Mark


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > I won't be bringing my car as sharing with Kevin (Diveratt) :wink:
> ...


Hi, newish owner of Mk1 TT, and just joined the OC, would love to put the car on stand, only an hour from CC, do you still have space, thanks.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

TTOYT said:


> Hi, newish owner of Mk1 TT, and just joined the OC, would love to put the car on stand, only an hour from CC, do you still have space, thanks.


Yep , no problem , send me a pm with your details and i will get a pass out to you 

Mark


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTOYT said:


> Hi, newish owner of Mk1 TT, and just joined the OC, would love to put the car on stand, only an hour from CC, do you still have space, thanks.


Excellent!! You're on the stand [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

As Mark said, send him a PM with your address and he'll send the pass out to you.

Oh, and welcome to the forum and, more so, to the  TTOC


----------



## hank (Jul 29, 2010)

hey want to come to combe sounds like a gd day how do i get stand passes


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Look at the top of the page mate


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Guessing you have to be a TTOC member be on the club stand but sure someone will confirm.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> Guessing you have to be a TTOC member be on the club stand but sure someone will confirm.


nope , all TT's welcome 

of course, memberships can bought on the day though :wink:

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We're not at all fussy its not really a TTOC stand its just a stand organised for TT owners and various forum members.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

T3RBO said:


> Guessing you have to be a TTOC member be on the club stand but sure someone will confirm.


 No you don't have to be a member to be on the stand so save your money for something for your car.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

hank said:


> hey want to come to combe sounds like a gd day how do i get stand passes


Right hank, are you a definite for the stand then?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> hank said:
> 
> 
> > hey want to come to combe sounds like a gd day how do i get stand passes
> ...


Just putting his stand pass in an envelope Dani :wink:

Mark


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Provisionally in please +1
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great stuff 8)

All added to the list and we have now 25 cars on the stand


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Cheers Danni.
Steve


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Hi, how much is this to just come down for the day and not bother with the track or the hotel? Hopefully my car will have arrived a few days before so if it has then I'm up for making the trip down!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

richieshore said:


> Hi, how much is this to just come down for the day and not bother with the track or the hotel? Hopefully my car will have arrived a few days before so if it has then I'm up for making the trip down!


You get a stand pass FOC from Mark aka conlechi (please PM him your details)
Then you just turn up on the day and pay the normal entry fee on the gat, which was £14 per car last year if my memory serves


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, how much is this to just come down for the day and not bother with the track or the hotel? Hopefully my car will have arrived a few days before so if it has then I'm up for making the trip down!
> ...


Sounds good, providing the car actually turns up (been told 1st week of Oct so am optimistic) I'll be there!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

richieshore said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > richieshore said:
> ...


Good stuff; hope your car turns up in time [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Mark, I've received my club stand pass today
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Roll along 9th October


----------



## kite (Sep 3, 2006)

Got mine in the post today, thanks Mark..


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Cheers Mark got mine today :wink:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Got mine yesterday!

Thanks.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Mine's landed too - thanks Mark.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks Mark mine arrived yesterday 8) 8) 8)


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks Mark, my pass arrived today


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, how much is this to just come down for the day and not bother with the track or the hotel? Hopefully my car will have arrived a few days before so if it has then I'm up for making the trip down!
> ...


Looking on the ADI website it looks like £10pp entry.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTOYT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > richieshore said:
> ...


Well checked 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

audimad said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Guessing you have to be a TTOC member be on the club stand but sure someone will confirm.
> ...


I know I am


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

TTOYT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > richieshore said:
> ...


 I thought it was £20 per car for 2 people or £50 per car for 5 people or even £40 per car for 4 people. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Got the stand pass in the post this morning, cheers.

Just gotta hope the car turns up now!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

richieshore said:


> Got the stand pass in the post this morning, cheers.
> 
> Just gotta hope the car turns up now!


Fingers crossed for you


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I still have passes for the TT stand , pm me asap with your address etc so i can get them out to you 

Cheers
Mark


----------



## thedino (Aug 10, 2010)

Can i get a space on the stand please??

Will PM Mark my details now in the hope you still have space left 

My friend and I are booking Hilton and Gala Dinner too - do you have space on your table?


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

Got mine in the post last week too! thanks! Look forward to meeting everyone


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

thedino said:


> Can i get a space on the stand please??
> 
> Will PM Mark my details now in the hope you still have space left
> 
> My friend and I are booking Hilton and Gala Dinner too - do you have space on your table?


I've added you to both lists Dino


----------



## archer77 (Aug 4, 2008)

conlechi said:


> I still have passes for the TT stand , pm me asap with your address etc so i can get them out to you
> 
> Cheers
> Mark


I would be great to come are there any more spaces for another car ? add me to the list..Cheers


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

archer77 said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > I still have passes for the TT stand , pm me asap with your address etc so i can get them out to you
> ...


Yes, there are more spaces 8)

Please send mark aka conlechi a PM with your address and he'll post a pass to you


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

archer77 said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > I still have passes for the TT stand , pm me asap with your address etc so i can get them out to you
> ...


Pass on its way to you 

Mark


----------



## Sally Woolacott (Oct 12, 2005)

Have sent a 'ppm' to Mark with address for pass for Saturday but I won't be at the dinner. See you'll there. Hope the weather has cheered up by then !!!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Sally Woolacott said:


> Have sent a 'ppm' to Mark with address for pass for Saturday but I won't be at the dinner. See you'll there. Hope the weather has cheered up by then !!!


Hi Sally
pm replied to and pass on its way 

Mark


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You've been added to the list, Sally 8)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

any chance of me getting on?

I've booked the hotel with syd, but seemed to have missed all this pass business 

pretty please.. i'll send a pm in the hope :?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> any chance of me getting on?
> 
> I've booked the hotel with syd, but seemed to have missed all this pass business
> 
> pretty please.. i'll send a pm in the hope :?


Pass in the post Tony 

Mark


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks mark,

Your a super star !!!! Like i said let me know if i owe you anything !!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tony_rigby_uk said:
 

> Thanks mark,
> 
> Your a super star !!!! Like i said let me know if i owe you anything !!


Club stand passes are FOC Tony. Are you staying for the awards dinner?


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, does anyone yet know what time people are arriving at CC on Saturday, do we have to be there at a certain time?, working out what time to leave etc? :?:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTOYT said:


> Hi, does anyone yet know what time people are arriving at CC on Saturday, do we have to be there at a certain time?, working out what time to leave etc? :?:


I suggest 9am onwards to give the committee a chance to set up before hand


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks mark,
> ...


Not sure see what syd is doing, may want to get back... I know the passes are free, i meant for the postage as it's gotta be hear by friday it'll have to be first class so may owe him some cash... (don't like seeing people out of pocket)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > tony_rigby_uk said:
> ...


Not a problem Tony , it's only a stamp , i appreciate offer though  ,

posted today

Mark


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

I'm afraid my TT isn't going to be ready for collection until the 15th so I'm going to have to miss out on this now. 

If you need me to send my stand pass on or something then just let me know! Cheers again.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I think its going to be touch and go on mine now for the weekend as its only going to hit the rollers on Friday!

:?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Noooooooooo !!! c'mon steve Kelly wants to know if ya missus is coming, as she wants someone to talk to :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

If anyone wants a lift down: I'm going to set off from Wilmslow at around 10am, just having had my car back from the workshop


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Pass arrived...

THANKS ALOT MARK !!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Are NW peeps meeting up for the run down or is it every dog for themselves? Syd
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

me and syd are meeting at the hotel on friday night... :lol:


----------



## Sally Woolacott (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks Mark, Pass arrived safely  Weather looks promising  If anyone needs accomodation, I live 4 miles away and could put up 1 or 2 peeps if necessary.

Sally


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Have managed to juggle my diary and can now make this if you have space.
I also have a pressie for Connor too.
Let me know if I can pop along with you guys.
P.S. The weather promises to be a bit of a ragtop type of a day! 8)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Have managed to juggle my diary and can now make this if you have space.
> I also have a pressie for Connor too.
> Let me know if I can pop along with you guys.
> P.S. The weather promises to be a bit of a ragtop type of a day! 8)


 Hi Phill,
great you can make it  , pm me your address so i can get a pass out to you in the morning

Mark


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Mark you have my address via PM.


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

stevecollier said:


> Are NW peeps meeting up for the run down or is it every dog for themselves? Syd
> Steve


I'm heading down in the morning, want to get there earlyish, so thinking of leaving from about 6am ish

M6, M5, M4 route??

Maybe a meeting at the Frankley Services on the M5 would allow a few more peeps to join in. Say 7am ish

Looking forward to seeing the beasty btw. :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> me and syd are meeting at the hotel on friday night... :lol:


We'll be meeting at the Beefeater for munchies if you want to join?

This is really looking good 8)



TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Have managed to juggle my diary and can now make this if you have space.


Excellent news Phil. Glad you can make it


----------



## Cairomac (Nov 19, 2008)

Flying in from Norway tomorrow. Hope to be there Saturday!

Seeing as I can't bring my TT, anyone want to let me drive theirs ........... :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You could always hire a Fiat500 and take it on track (seen this happen at Croft umpteen years ago) :roll:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
It has been suggested that some of us meet up at Frankley services M5 by J4 for a cruise to ADI. So shall we make it between 7:00 and 7:15 then. 
I will also post this on the events section.
See you Saturday.


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

I think it's £10 per person?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

para999 said:


> question... is this event open to anybody to come to i.e me.
> if so how much to get in and park please. i live in chippenham only 10 mins away and would like to meet fellow TT users ?


It may be a bit late to send out a club stand pass but of course you can come  If there is room on the club stand, I'm sure we'll manage to squeeze you in!!
As for entrance fee: the normal £10 fee on the gate applies whether or not you have a club stand pass.

See you on Saturday


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Oops, sorry Dave, you got in before me :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

para999 said:


> thanks for the replies, not worried about the club stand thanks, but just want to have a nose.


GreaTT. See you then 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I will have a spare TTOC Club Stand Pass for anyone needing it as I won't be in my own car this year  
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=184165

I shall leave the pass at the entrance (where you pay your tenner) for anyone wanting it as I'll be in John's TT now

See you all there


----------



## thedino (Aug 10, 2010)

Do those on a club stand need to be there before a certain time?


----------



## Matt P (Jun 22, 2010)

thedino said:


> Do those on a club stand need to be there before a certain time?


Was wondering this too, what time do you want us there?


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Matt,

I think Dani said in an earleir post any time after 9.00 so they've got chance to set up.

See you tomorrow,


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Ill be there - first year without a TT though


----------



## Matt P (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks Kate, see you there.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Gutted, I can't make it for various reasons!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Pics look good!

How many cars went on track?


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Does this X reg coupe belong to anyone here, got a few more pics if you want them. pm me your email and I'll send them on.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

one of my fave's of the day 

Mark

1st outing for the TTS on track 8)


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
This was mine on the TTOC car park.
I did think about taking it on the track, but didn't. Now I wish I had, so maybe next time.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> This was mine on the TTOC car park.
> I did think about taking it on the track, but didn't. Now I wish I had, so maybe next time.


Looking really good Phil!


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

conlechi said:


> one of my fave's of the day
> 
> Mark
> 
> 1st outing for the TTS on track 8)


was playing around with that pic last night trying to make it a HDR picture best i could do


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nice pictures, Phil


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

MMMMMMMMmmmmm dosent vodka & coke taste better with TT shaped ice cubes in it!


----------



## Avus_TTr (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi guys - I havent posted here for a while after selling my TTR 225 - I really miss it but a 2 seater just doesnt suit me at the moment 

Anyway, I was at CC yesterday and took some pics, I have a lovely shot of the Green TTRS (does it belong to anyone here?), a few shots of the gorgeous blue TTRS (sepang blue is it??) and a couple of shots of a 54 plate TTC in a light metallic blue - if anyone wants the shots let me know :wink:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
The green RS is the one owned by the TT Shop if the plate was 2TTS.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Avus_TTr said:


> Hi guys - I havent posted here for a while after selling my TTR 225 - I really miss it but a 2 seater just doesnt suit me at the moment
> 
> Anyway, I was at CC yesterday and took some pics, I have a lovely shot of the Green TTRS (does it belong to anyone here?), a few shots of the gorgeous blue TTRS (sepang blue is it??) and a couple of shots of a 54 plate TTC in a light metallic blue - if anyone wants the shots let me know :wink:


The Sepang Blue TT RS is mine so I'd certainly like a copy of any photographs you have please. 

The light metallic blue TTC sounds like it might be Nem's - Kingfisher Blue.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for taking Connor out, Brian; that was very kind of you  
Let's all pray that a miracle may happen and somehow he pulls through.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

brittan said:


> Avus_TTr said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys - I havent posted here for a while after selling my TTR 225 - I really miss it but a 2 seater just doesnt suit me at the moment
> ...


I think Nicks is somewhat older :wink:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> Thanks for taking Connor out, Brian; that was very kind of you
> Let's all pray that a miracle may happen and somehow he pulls through.


Well the point here is that although taking Connor out on the track was perhaps the most visible thing, what was done for him was the outcome of the actions of numerous people from TTOC/TTF who all responded to the request for a TT drive to give something more than that in the way of gifts and monetary donations.

Mine was just one contribution of very many so Thanks to everyone who helped with this.


----------



## Avus_TTr (Apr 16, 2007)

brittan said:


> Avus_TTr said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys - I havent posted here for a while after selling my TTR 225 - I really miss it but a 2 seater just doesnt suit me at the moment
> ...


No probs - I will post them up in a bit, the blue one wasnt Nem's, I have met him before and seen his car, this blue was more like an ice blue, the car had aftermarket wheels (black and silver)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

some of my pics from the day 
































































Mark


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nice pictures Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Nice pictures Mark


thanks Dani

surprisingly my fave is the last one :roll: :wink:


----------



## scoTTy32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Avus_TTr said:


> Hi guys - I havent posted here for a while after selling my TTR 225 - I really miss it but a 2 seater just doesnt suit me at the moment
> 
> Anyway, I was at CC yesterday and took some pics, I have a lovely shot of the Green TTRS (does it belong to anyone here?), a few shots of the gorgeous blue TTRS (sepang blue is it??) and a couple of shots of a 54 plate TTC in a light metallic blue - if anyone wants the shots let me know :wink:


Hi Mate - the light blue one (Glacia Blue) is mine - The wheels are Sportec Mono's (Bi-colour). Feel free to post the pics up or email them to me!

Thanks!


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

scoTTy32 said:


> Avus_TTr said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys - I havent posted here for a while after selling my TTR 225 - I really miss it but a 2 seater just doesnt suit me at the moment
> ...











http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r186/madandfun/audi international driver/120.jpg
























not the best but better then nothing


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

My favourite from the day...


----------



## scoTTy32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Good pics - thanks for posting!

Incidentlally (from your perspective) how did my TT sound?? The V6 sounds great inside but I'm curious to know if it sounds "substantial" when passing by at full chat. (It's got a Miltek on so I hope it sounded alright!)


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

scoTTy32 said:


> Good pics - thanks for posting!
> 
> Incidentlally (from your perspective) how did my TT sound?? The V6 sounds great inside but I'm curious to know if it sounds "substantial" when passing by at full chat. (It's got a Miltek on so I hope it sounded alright!)


compared to the other cars pretty quiet but thats no bad thing


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Just a few from me, although I no longer own a TT, still nice to keep my hand in


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

scoTTy32 said:


> Good pics - thanks for posting!
> 
> Incidentlally (from your perspective) how did my TT sound?? The V6 sounds great inside but I'm curious to know if it sounds "substantial" when passing by at full chat. (It's got a Miltek on so I hope it sounded alright!)


Sounded alright to be honest, but there were quite a few V8s out there which stole the lime light to be honest.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ExcellenTT pictures, Jay [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Not sure if this has been posted before 

http://www.autometrix.co.uk/audidriver2010/clubs.htm


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks as good as it was


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

gadgetboy38 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before
> 
> http://www.autometrix.co.uk/audidriver2010/clubs.htm


Wish I could have been there 

Rubbish parking though :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice spot Charles...... look @ us 8) 8)


----------

